# Could be yours!



## bikeyard (Sep 9, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-DUN...461832?hash=item2a6d2f9708:g:0bIAAOSweXhXl2pm


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 9, 2017)

Skip to main content
eBay



Enter your search keyword
Advanced

Hi *James*!
Daily Deals
Gift Cards
Help & Contact




Sell
My eBayExpand My eBay


1
Back to search results

|Listed in category:

*Sporting Goods*
*>*
*Cycling*
*>*
*Bicycles*

*Sporting Goods*
*>*
*Cycling*
*>*
*Vintage Cycling*
*>*
*Vintage Bicycles*





*Sell now*
*[paste:font size="6"]VINTAGE DUNELT BICYCLE MADE IN ENGLAND



 1 viewed per hour

Share on Facebook - opens in a new window or tabShare on Twitter - opens in a new window or tabShare on Pinterest - opens in a new window or tab
| Add to watch list

Seller information
yemenn (114 )
100% Positive feedback


 Follow this seller

See other items

Item condition:
Used



“BIKE HAS SOME RUST, DOESNT LOOK LIKE THE ORIGINAL SEAT, AND TIRES ARE DEFLATED ONLY MINOR COSMETIC ”

... Read more



Price:
US $10,000.00
Buy It Now



Add to cart



Best Offer:

Make Offer


19 watching
Add to watch list

Add to collection

Located in United States
Best offer available




Shipping:
$184.97 Standard Shipping | See details 


Item location:
Cincinnati, Ohio, United States




Ships to: 
Americas, Europe, Asia, Australia

Delivery:

Estimated on or before Tue. Sep. 19 to 03237See paymentdetails

Returns:
Seller does not offer returns.

Guarantee:
Money Back Guarantee  | See details- opens in a new window or tab
Get the item you ordered or get your money back.
Covers your purchase price and original shipping.






Report item

Descriptioncurrent
Shipping and payments
eBay item number:
182220461832
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.
Last updated on  Aug 10, 2016 21:28:19 PDT  View all revisions
Item specifics
Condition: Used : Ask a question- opens in a new window or tab










Additional site navigation

About eBay
Announcements
Community
Security Center
Resolution Center
Seller Information Center
Policies
Affiliates
Help & Contact
Site Map
Copyright © 1995-2017 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. User Agreement, Privacy, Cookies and AdChoice









































*


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 9, 2017)

Whatta steal!!!!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 9, 2017)

*Simple words were created out of pure necessity.*


id·i·ot

NOUN
*idiots* (plural noun)

informal
a stupid person.
*synonyms:* fool · ass · halfwit · dunce · dolt · ignoramus · cretin · moron · imbecile · simpleton · dope · ninny · nincompoop · chump · dimwit · dumbo · dummy ·
[more]
dum-dum · loon · dork · sap · jackass · blockhead · jughead · bonehead · knucklehead · fathead · butthead · numbskull · numbnuts · dumb-ass · doofus · clod · dunderhead · ditz · lummox · knuckle-dragger · dipstick · thickhead · meathead · meatball · wooden-head · airhead · pinhead · lamer · lamebrain · peabrain · birdbrain · mouth-breather · scissorbill · jerk · nerd · donkey · nitwit · twit · boob · twerp · hoser · schmuck · bozo · turkey · chowderhead · dingbat · mook

*antonyms:* genius

medicine
archaic
a mentally handicapped person.


ORIGIN
Middle English (denoting a person of low intelligence via Old French from Latin idiota ‘ignorant person,’ from Greek idiōtēs ‘private person, layman, ignorant person,’ from idios ‘own, private.’


----------



## partsguy (Sep 18, 2017)

Captain Ahab wants his $10,000.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 18, 2017)

What is wrong with these people .That is not a muscle car.  
That is a bicycle and its a crappy bike to boot . 
There's only a hand full of bikes worth 10K IMO & that isn't not one of them. 
Heck its not worth $25 bucks.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 18, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## morton (Sep 19, 2017)

$10,000......starting from the right, remove 4 0's......$10...actual buy it now value.

Interesting write up though..I never knew later became known as Raleigh


----------



## partsguy (Sep 19, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> What is wrong with these people .That is not a muscle car.
> That is a bicycle and its a crappy bike to boot .
> There's only a hand full of bikes worth 10K IMO & that isn't not one of them.
> Heck its not worth $25 bucks.




Agreed! Worth $25 if you put flowers on it!


----------

